# Looking for good Yamaha C7 samples



## vms (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all
I am looking for good Yamaha C7 samples for pop/ballad music
What would you recommend?

what I now know are:
sampletekk c7g
orange tree rosewood grand
impact soundworks pearl concert grand


----------



## jmvideo (Jan 18, 2017)

East/West Pianos has a pretty good C7.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 18, 2017)

Might be way more than you need but have you considered Keyscape?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 18, 2017)

What are your priorities? Feel, playability, sound, install size, price..?


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Impact soundworks pearllllll


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 18, 2017)

Acoustic samples C7

Keyscape

And the questions @Virtuoso posed are worthwhile considerations


----------



## Raindog (Jan 18, 2017)

Acousticsamples C7. Simply the best (imo)
Raindog


----------



## mark.warman (Jan 18, 2017)

For reliable playability and pristine sound I strongly recommend Synthogy Ivory II pianos. Their Grand Pianos collection contains a Steinway D, a Bosendorfer and a Yamaha C7.


----------



## vms (Jan 18, 2017)

hey thanks all for the input, I will keep them in mind

my priorities are playability & sound
good dynamic range is a major concern (aka velocity layer)
just to ensure it is expressive enough for solo/exposed part

cant find no.of velocity layer about Acoustic samples C7
anyone knows?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 19, 2017)

vms said:


> cant find no.of velocity layer about Acoustic samples C7
> anyone knows?


I remember also looking for it, and somewhere it is mentioned, but for some reason its not in their main specs list. If I recall it is somewhere around 12 or 13 layers (but during the last sales I looked at so many piano's I maybe confuse them)

Nonetheless, I believe I am quite demanding in that area too,and I can tell you that this C7 from AS is quite good. Full boddied sound when you use a mix of all 3 mics, and the release samples also make much difference to me as well. You can play nice pp up to F or maybe FF. It doesn't have the high "spleng" of the FFF layer for a Rachmaninov forte but I am quite happy with the dynamic range.

btw: if you want a nice review of "Pearl grand" have a look at @tack 's review (or anothercrappypianist as he jokingly names his alter ego on youtube)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 19, 2017)

I really like Orange Tree Samples Evolution Rosewood Grand, it was my go to piano for a bit because it had a better velocity response than my other libraries at the time, but I stopped using it as much as the timbre of Yamaha C7s doesn't appeal much for solo playing.

Some other options, none of which I can give any feedback on as I haven't tried them:

 Sampletekk's TBO is also Yamaha C7 - same piano as the 7CG, but the close mic perspective...
and the Sampletekk TVBO has both mic perspectives (ie it is 7CG + TBO together).
E-instruments Session Keys Grand Y
Chocolate Audio 88 Series Model 7 (just bought, haven't had a chance to try yet)
Production Voices Production Grand
8Dio 1990 Legacy Grand
There's one in EastWest Quantum Leap's Pianos
Plus everything everyone else has already mentioned
Not C7's but may work for a bright pop sound:

Native Instruments/Scarbee Alicia's Keys (a C3 Neo, not a C7)
Wavesfactory's Mercury (sampled from Freddie Mercury's Fazioli F228)
Sampletekk's White Grand (a Malmsjö. Lots of different Versions - I think WCG Mk2 is the most complete)


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 19, 2017)

Have you considered Garritan CFX? It's based on the much more expensive 9ft Yamaha. It has 20 velocity layers and 3 mic perspectives and plays very nicely. Now that it supports half- and re-pedaling, I think it's my second favorite piano VST after Ivory American D.

(I got it from Musicians Friend with a 15% coupon, making it $135.)


----------



## vms (Jan 19, 2017)

thanks all (really appreciate yr list Lode_Runner)

well...there are so many c7 samples haha
honestly I can't make up my mind
but I am now sure that I am going to get composer cloud
so..literally east west c7

anyway
of coz I would still like to know more about good c7 samples
keep em coming 

I guess I will pass AS c7 if it has only 12 velocity layers & no RR

regarding Garritan CFX
um...honestly most orchestral stuff from Garritan are...meh, IMO
I cant help but worry about the quality of CFX :/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not a big C7 fan myself but I think Cinematic Studio Piano sounds very good, is quite playable, mixes wel with CSS, and priced well.
http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/piano.html


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I'm not a big C7 fan myself but I think Cinematic Studio Piano sounds very good, is quite playable, mixes wel with CSS, and priced well.
> http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/piano.html


I didn't know about that one. Sounds really nice.


----------



## vms (Jan 20, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> I didn't know about that one. Sounds really nice.


+1


----------



## Fleer (Jan 20, 2017)

ImpactSoundworks Pearl Grand indeed.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex doesn't overly hype & promote their stuff (not saying there's anything wrong with that) it's also one of the best bargains out there at $69. I also believe if you own or buy CSS there is a special price for it as well.



vms said:


> +1


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Alex doesn't overly hype & promote their stuff (not saying there's anything wrong with that) it's also one of the best bargains out there at $69. I also believe if you own or buy CSS there is a special price for it as well.


I don't think you can expect much from it as a solo piano and as playable in comparison.

Look at the specs and you dont see it even compares with f.e. Keyscapes c7 or AS C7

Your requirements always determine your needs. Since the as c7 also can be made to sound darker I enjoy tweaking it to my needs whilst at the moment it does it all what I what from a piano


----------



## Pianolando (Jan 21, 2017)

vms said:


> thanks all (really appreciate yr list Lode_Runner)
> 
> regarding Garritan CFX
> um...honestly most orchestral stuff from Garritan are...meh, IMO
> I cant help but worry about the quality of CFX :/



The Garritan CFX is extremely good, but as said, no C7 and it doesn't sound like one either.

When I don't want the big sounding Steinway or CFX sounds I use the Ivory II C7, it's pretty nice in Gospel music for instance. The Keyscape one is quite dark for a C7 and I never really liked it, it has some strange quirks, some heavy resonance on some of the bass notes for instance.


----------



## vms (Jan 21, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I don't think you can expect much from it as a solo piano and as playable in comparison.
> 
> Look at the specs and you dont see it even compares with f.e. Keyscapes c7 or AS C7
> 
> Your requirements always determine your needs. Since the as c7 also can be made to sound darker I enjoy tweaking it to my needs whilst at the moment it does it all what I what from a piano


yea I think you are right
at a closer look
4 mics + FX = 4GB !?!?
um....



Pianolando said:


> The Garritan CFX is extremely good, but as said, no C7 and it doesn't sound like one either.
> 
> When I don't want the big sounding Steinway or CFX sounds I use the Ivory II C7, it's pretty nice in Gospel music for instance. The Keyscape one is quite dark for a C7 and I never really liked it, it has some strange quirks, some heavy resonance on some of the bass notes for instance.



haha Eric Persing took 10 years to make this C7
it is hard to believe but I have seen a few comments about bad notes in bass area
a bit pity :/


----------



## Pianolando (Jan 21, 2017)

vms said:


> haha Eric Persing took 10 years to make this C7
> it is hard to believe but I have seen a few comments about bad notes in bass area
> a bit pity :/



Yes, it's wierd.. For me it's not the most playable sampled grand, nor the best sounding, but as always ymmv. Ivory II is still better than most imho!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 21, 2017)

The Chocolate Audio one is very good, as is the Sampletekk Seven Seas Grand.


----------



## Twrogstudio (Jan 21, 2017)

vms said:


> yea I think you are right
> at a closer look
> 4 mics + FX = 4GB !?!?
> um....
> ...



Eric Pershing took 10 years restoring and making 36 instruments. The C7 is great, but no better or worse than any other out there and the upright is a bit clicky (by design). Everything else in keyscape is better than anything else I've ever used. The electrics are especially stunning.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2017)

Check out ProductionVoices Grand.


----------



## chasmanian (Jan 21, 2017)

Twrogstudio said:


> Eric Pershing took 10 years restoring and making 36 instruments. The C7 is great, but no better or worse than any other out there and the upright is a bit clicky (by design). Everything else in keyscape is better than anything else I've ever used. The electrics are especially stunning.



agree with all.
would only add that I specifically really love some of the Duo presets, that pair the C7 with another instrument.


----------



## vms (Jan 21, 2017)

Pianolando said:


> Yes, it's wierd.. For me it's not the most playable sampled grand, nor the best sounding, but as always ymmv. Ivory II is still better than most imho!


ok, I will keep that in mind 



Ashermusic said:


> The Chocolate Audio one is very good, as is the Sampletekk Seven Seas Grand.


yea, I think i will spent my $ on Sampletekk after getting composer cloud
after all, it has a lot more velocity layers than others



Fleer said:


> Check out ProductionVoices Grand.


wow thanks...this is another HansZimmer piano hahaha


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2017)

And don't forget that Wavesfactory Mercury Grand. Sure, it's a Fazioli. But it's Freddie Mercury's Fazioli. Wonderfully playable, like that ImpactSoundworks Pearl Grand.


----------



## waltercruz (Jan 21, 2017)

I still don't have a C7 sample set, but from the demos that I heard last time that I was searching for one, I really liked Acoustic Samples.


----------



## chasmanian (Jan 23, 2017)

vms said:


> thanks all (really appreciate yr list Lode_Runner)
> 
> well...there are so many c7 samples haha
> honestly I can't make up my mind
> ...



was just playing CFX. its the only Garritan thing I've ever used.
I am ecstatic about it. just saying. might be worth giving it a try.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 23, 2017)

mark.warman said:


> For reliable playability and pristine sound I strongly recommend Synthogy Ivory II pianos. Their Grand Pianos collection contains a Steinway D, a Bosendorfer and a Yamaha C7.



+1
Synthogy's pianos are very natural, so there is lot of space for additional sculpting.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2017)

Sometimes less is more. Look at Spitfire Labs, Art Vista, etc.



Silence-is-Golden said:


> I don't think you can expect much from it as a solo piano and as playable in comparison.
> 
> Look at the specs and you dont see it even compares with f.e. Keyscapes c7 or AS C7
> 
> Your requirements always determine your needs. Since the as c7 also can be made to sound darker I enjoy tweaking it to my needs whilst at the moment it does it all what I what from a piano


----------



## vms (Jan 23, 2017)

Fleer said:


> And don't forget that Wavesfactory Mercury Grand. Sure, it's a Fazioli. But it's Freddie Mercury's Fazioli. Wonderfully playable, like that ImpactSoundworks Pearl Grand.


yea Mercury Grand sounds very good
IMO kind of lean towards emotional/relaxing stuff
but 8 layers + 4RR is satisfying
i think i will buy this one as well



synthpunk said:


> Sometimes less is more. Look at Spitfire Labs, Art Vista, etc.


sometimes less is more
sometimes....
but not for piano I afraid :/


----------



## Fleer (Jan 23, 2017)

And then there's that Bechstein. Sweet amazing Bechstein. 
https://www.bechstein-digital.com


----------



## vms (Jan 23, 2017)

Fleer said:


> And then there's that Bechstein. Sweet amazing Bechstein.
> https://www.bechstein-digital.com


oh..what ?!
bechstein sampled their own pianos and packed into kontakt ?
well...impressive...


----------



## Fleer (Jan 23, 2017)

I know. Sounds like a real Bechstein and, on top of that, allows for unique sound tweaking (string eq and mid/side editing).


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 24, 2017)

I have to disagree about Ivory II-there is a characteristic deadness in the middle range that makes me reach for just about anything else. That said, I really prefer lively pianos that have a lot of air movement and resonance.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 24, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> I have to disagree about Ivory II-there is a characteristic deadness in the middle range that makes me reach for just about anything else. That said, I really prefer lively pianos that have a lot of air movement and resonance.




Yes, for me as well. But I always prefer "imperfect but has mojo" to "perfect but sterile."


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> I have to disagree about Ivory II-there is a characteristic deadness in the middle range that makes me reach for just about anything else. That said, I really prefer lively pianos that have a lot of air movement and resonance.



If i use the Yamaha C7, it's always in a context where i like a rather "processed" sound.
(Otherwise it's mostly Ivory's American Grand or a recorded real piano).

And Ivory's C7 is really easy to tweak to one's needs.
You can apply EQs, Comps, Saturation etc.


----------



## vms (Jan 24, 2017)

Fleer said:


> I know. Sounds like a real Bechstein and, on top of that, allows for unique sound tweaking (string eq and mid/side editing).


as long as it sounds good, I don't care whether it sounds like the real one or not haha
the GUI is indeed quite innovative
probably the best among all kontakt pianos regarding sound tweaking



Living Fossil said:


> If i use the Yamaha C7, it's always in a context where i like a rather "processed" sound.
> (Otherwise it's mostly Ivory's American Grand or a recorded real piano).
> 
> And Ivory's C7 is really easy to tweak to one's needs.
> You can apply EQs, Comps, Saturation etc.


+1
i like "processed" c7 for pop


----------



## Fleer (Jan 26, 2017)

No C7 for sure, but AudioPlugin.deals has those three wonderful TrueKeys from VI Labs for $99 instead of $349. Just ordered.


----------



## logburner (Jan 26, 2017)

Fleer said:


> No C7 for sure, but AudioPlugin.deals has those three wonderful TrueKeys from VI Labs for $99 instead of $349. Just ordered.



How do they sound? I'm interested to hear your opinion in comparison with other piano libraries. Listening to demos, they seem to have rounded top end which gives warm/intimate feel.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 26, 2017)

American (Steinway D) indeed sounds warm. You can play with three mic settings. I guess Player's best. Resembles the one in Ivory II. 
Getting these quality grands (Steinway, Bechstein and Fazioli) for $99 is one hell of a deal. They normally go on sale at 30% off, each of them costing $99 at least. Now you get all three for that. And una corda.


----------



## logburner (Jan 26, 2017)

Fleer said:


> American (Steinway D) indeed sounds warm. You can play with three mic settings. I guess Player's best. Resembles the one in Ivory II.
> Getting these quality grands (Steinway, Bechstein and Fazioli) for $99 is one hell of a deal. They normally go on sale at 30% off, each of them costing $99 at least. Now you get all three for that. And una corda.



Thanks. "Jeux Deau" (American) sounds lovely on their website. What about Bechstein (vs NI's Maverick and Bechstein) and Fazioli (Ivory, Imperfect Samples and Wavesfactory's Mercury)?


----------



## Fleer (Jan 27, 2017)

TrueKeys Bechstein is at the same level of Maverick, which I also like a lot, but I do rate the Bechstein Digital Grand higher because of the sound tweaking possibilities. The most musical Fazioli in my book is the Mercury, also because I love the inclusion of those EMT reverbs straight out of Metropolis studios.


----------



## logburner (Jan 27, 2017)

Fleer said:


> TrueKeys Bechstein is at the same level of Maverick, which I also like a lot, but I do rate the Bechstein Digital Grand higher because of the sound tweaking possibilities. The most musical Fazioli in my book is the Mercury, also because I love the inclusion of those EMT reverbs straight out of Metropolis studios.



Thank you. I take it as "Bechstein Digital if you want the best Bechstein and Mercury for Fazioli, and TrueKeys for bit of everything for a bargain".


----------



## Fleer (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds about right, but that TrueKeys bundle is more than a bargain. I've been wanting to get it for a long time. Nice flavors and one of the best Steinways in samples land.


----------



## midiman (Jan 27, 2017)

if you want only the best, then Keyscape is the answer..


----------



## Fleer (Jan 27, 2017)

Not really, definitely not for acoustic grands. Keycape's Yamaha C7 is a good one, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## lumcas (Jan 27, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Not really, definitely not for acoustic grands. Keycape's Yamaha C7 is a good one, nothing more, nothing less.



Absolutely agree, C7 in Keyscape is fine but I prefer other libraries for acoustic piano...the rest of Keyscape however is beyond awesome.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 27, 2017)

Indeed. And those 1200 added patches in Keyscape Creative are the best.


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2017)

Some great suggestions here, but addressing the original question of a Yamaha C7 sample recommendation, you really need to investigate the *Production Voices Production Grand*. Various versions are available depending on your requirements, budget and computer specs - full version of Kontakt required (there is also a simplified SFZ format available). A new V2 for Kontakt is about to be released with added features I believe.

I'm using the Modern Mic version (4 mic perspectives), and the flexibility in blending mics is fantastic. More importantly, the developer Jason Chapman has sampled this well tuned and voiced C7 extensively (press the sustain pedal and you get *real* pedal down samples, not faked resonance or modelling) in a world class studio with the highest quality signal chain, resulting in a very pure and realistic tone with almost no noise build up when sustaining multiple notes (a problem which affects many sampled pianos, particularly if multiple mic sets are used).

I own and have used Ivory 2's Yamaha C7, Sampletekk 7CG, Acousticsamples C7, Impact Soundworks Pearl C7 and EWQL C7. All quality sampled pianos to varying degrees, but in my opinion nothing touches Production Grand for the combination of tone, flexibility, sampling quality and playability. The website demos really don't do it justice - the first time I played it on my weighted keyboard I had a smile from ear to ear. BTW, I have no affiliation with Production Voices whatsoever.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 27, 2017)

Good point, CGR. The beta of version 2 is available now. Wonderful samples indeed. One of the best C7s. And no affiliation here either, simply liking my ProductionVoices Grand Gold.


----------



## and- (Apr 27, 2017)

CGR said:


> press the sustain pedal and you get *real* pedal down samples, not faked resonance or modelling


What happens if you first play a bass note and then press (or change) the sustain pedal? Does it behave similar to a real piano or does it simply continue to play the non-pedaled version of the note?


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2017)

and- said:


> What happens if you first play a bass note and then press (or change) the sustain pedal? Does it behave similar to a real piano or does it simply continue to play the non-pedaled version of the note?


I'm fairly certain that re-pedalling is implemented in the Kontakt versions Production Grand (play a note or chord, *then *press the sustain pedal and the sustain resonances come in - like an acoustic piano). I have the SFZ version so I can't check that for you myself. Maybe contact Jason at Production Voices.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2017)

Chocolate Audio's Model 7 is also pretty darned nice.


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2017)

and- said:


> What happens if you first play a bass note and then press (or change) the sustain pedal? Does it behave similar to a real piano or does it simply continue to play the non-pedaled version of the note?


Just found this which I recalled watching a while back:


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Chocolate Audio's Model 7 is also pretty darned nice.


I agree Jay - although I don't own it, I've heard a lot of praise, and the demos are very authentic with plenty of air in the tone.


----------



## CGR (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't help myself – one more to consider:
http://ksounds.com/product/signature-piano-sample-library-native-instruments-kontakt/
No multiple mic options, and a fairly basic set of controls, but beautifully sampled with a lovely resonant, clear tone which would be ideal for pop tracks (it does re-pedalling btw). Have a listen to the demo called 'Reflective' and judge for yourself.


----------



## and- (Apr 28, 2017)

CGR said:


> I'm fairly certain that re-pedalling is implemented in the Kontakt versions Production Grand (play a note or chord, *then *press the sustain pedal and the sustain resonances come in - like an acoustic piano)


Thank you for this and for the video! Very nice! Once I bought a piano library with true pedal-down samples. It was a disappointment to find out that the pedal should always be used before a key is pressed. I'm glad these guys got it right.

If possible, could you answer another question regarding this library? How useable are these 12 velocity layers for legato lines in classical context? Is it enough? 20 layers from one library are not enough, while "only" 17 layers from another library with clever equalization at the transitions between the layers are very good.


----------



## midiman (Apr 28, 2017)

Keyscapes. Probably the best VI Piano so far (IMO).


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 28, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> If i use the Yamaha C7, it's always in a context where i like a rather "processed" sound.
> (Otherwise it's mostly Ivory's American Grand or a recorded real piano).
> 
> And Ivory's C7 is really easy to tweak to one's needs.
> You can apply EQs, Comps, Saturation etc.



I find the German Clean to give me a great baseline sound.


----------



## CGR (Apr 28, 2017)

and- said:


> Thank you for this and for the video! Very nice! Once I bought a piano library with true pedal-down samples. It was a disappointment to find out that the pedal should always be used before a key is pressed. I'm glad these guys got it right.
> 
> If possible, could you answer another question regarding this library? How useable are these 12 velocity layers for legato lines in classical context? Is it enough? 20 layers from one library are not enough, while "only" 17 layers from another library with clever equalization at the transitions between the layers are very good.


The Production Grand was sampled using a Yamaha C7 with a MIDI controlled player system fitted (Disklavier I think), which allowed for very consistent velocity sampling, which in turn makes it a very 'playable' sampled piano, with no notes that unexpectedly 'jump out' at you in volume or tone difference. The 12 layers blend really well, and I never feel like I'm missing dynamic range for the music I create with it (which although not often classical in nature, can be very dynamic). If programmed well, 12 accurate velocity samples (or maybe 8 with true 2 x round robins) allow for a huge range of expression & dynamics.

I'd suggest waiting for the soon to be released Production Voices Steinway Model D. From what I've read it will have more velocity layers (over 20?) and I'd imagine the same pristine-quality recording and great programming as the Production Grand.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 28, 2017)

Shoot if all you want is a Kontakt Disklavier Yamaha with 12+ velocity layers and sustain samples try the Summer Piano, mind you only 4 notes per octave sampled...
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2015/09/all-keyboard-instruments.html


----------



## sazema (Apr 29, 2017)

midiman said:


> Keyscapes. Probably the best VI Piano so far (IMO).



Hm, yes, and 5Gb of RAM footprint in your session


----------



## Fleer (Nov 13, 2017)

AcousticSamples C7 is on sale for $39 at Gearslutz (or their offshoot Gearplugz). Might be worth a ponder.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 13, 2017)

If you like the C7 sound Cinematic Studio Piano sounds very good IMHO and is a bargain at $69
http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/piano.html


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 13, 2017)

Fleer said:


> AcousticSamples C7 is on sale for $39 at Gearslutz (or their offshoot Gearplugz). Might be worth a ponder.



Quite impressive...  Is it me or I couldn't find info about Kontakt? Does it require UVI?


----------



## Fleer (Nov 13, 2017)

Yep, it’s UVI, like all AcousticSamples libs. I’m wondering whether to go for it myself. Lots of C7s in here already (ProductionVoices, ImpactSoundworks, Spectrasonics, Sampletekk, UVI and those I forget).


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a few pianos, but this one has a beautiful tone across the board from what I heard. Clean without bring sterile, it has warmth and beauty (listening to the demos).

I'll have to check UVI now, another learning curve isn't what I was looking for, but this piano, at that price? Hmmm...


----------



## CGR (Nov 13, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I have a few pianos, but this one has a beautiful tone across the board from what I heard. Clean without bring sterile, it has warmth and beauty (listening to the demos).
> 
> I'll have to check UVI now, another learning curve isn't what I was looking for, but this piano, at that price? Hmmm...


I've owned it for 18 months or so, and it's a very well sampled & programmed C7. At $39 you can't go wrong IMHO. It is on the warm side, and doesn't really 'bite' on the higher velocities like Production Grand's C7 and Sampletekk's 7CG/TBO/TVBO, but it's very enjoyable to play, particularly for Gospel/Blues stuff and has a very convincing recorded tone (not sterile and 'plastic' like some). Check this out - it's what sold me on it. Josh is a mighty fine player:


----------



## Fleer (Nov 13, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I have a few pianos, but this one has a beautiful tone across the board from what I heard. Clean without bring sterile, it has warmth and beauty (listening to the demos).
> 
> I'll have to check UVI now, another learning curve isn't what I was looking for, but this piano, at that price? Hmmm...


UVI is just fine. No learning curve and very easy to the eye. Some very fine libraries to be had, like the AcousticSamples acoustic guitars, or the VI Labs pianos, or even the UVI catalog with great tines and synths.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 13, 2017)

CGR said:


> I've owned it for 18 months or so, and it's a very well sampled & programmed C7. At $39 you can't go wrong IMHO. It is on the warm side, and doesn't really 'bite' on the higher velocities like Production Grand's C7 and Sampletekk's 7CG/TBO/TVBO, but it's very enjoyable to play, particularly for Gospel/Blues stuff and has a very convincing recorded tone (not sterile and 'plastic' like some). Check this out - it's what sold me on it. Josh is a mighty fine player:




Thanks, I am drawn to pianos that can stand alone without hiding in a mix, for solo piano composing. I'll def look into UVI. 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 14, 2017)

The only issue with the UVI free player is that you need an iLok account, although not a dongle. It's never been a problem for me, but many don't like iLok. 
Once you get through installation, all you need to do is load the free player (which works in your DAW and standalone) and click on your piano in the browser.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 14, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The only issue with the UVI free player is that you need an iLok account, although not a dongle. It's never been a problem for me, but many don't like iLok.
> Once you get through installation, all you need to do is load the free player (which works in your DAW and standalone) and click on your piano in the browser.



Thanks for the note, I'm OK with iLok...


----------



## waltercruz (Nov 23, 2017)

It seems a good library 

https://www.productionvoices.com/product/production-grand-compact/

$24 until monday.

And I have no money :(


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 23, 2017)

waltercruz said:


> It seems a good library
> 
> https://www.productionvoices.com/product/production-grand-compact/
> 
> ...



Is this a soundfont?

"*System Requirements:*
Requires 64 bit version of Plogue sforzando available HERE for free."


----------



## waltercruz (Nov 23, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Is this a soundfont?



sfz format.


----------

